# Best source for Kohler Oil Filters for my GT5000?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What is the best (most economical even bulk) source for the proper filters for my Kohler 25HP in my GT5000?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I get mine from Napa (crosses to a Fram PH7575) 

Price is around $2.50/filter if you buy a dozen


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Will it fit..*

my 15.5hp Kohler as well? My generators use the same filter as my tractor, (LT1000/2000).

Greg


----------



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

If the tractor is still under warranty would it still be covered if you use a different brand filter?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Absolutely. The Magnusson-Moss Warranty Improvement Act states that if a manufacturer requires a specific brand consumable to be used (Oil filter, spark plugs, etc) in order for the warranty to be valid, the point of service (repair shop or mfg) must provide the product free of charge. The product must meet the manufacturers specifications in order to qualify.

I learned about this extensively via my 5 years working for Autolite in the early 1990's. 

It does apply to lawn tractors, automobiles, and even clothes dryers, etc. 

Believe me when I tell you that Autolite, Fram and Bendix as well as other manufacturers design to OE specs. They do not want the liability of causing engine damage do to one of their cross reference charts. That is why they have the cross reference and application sections of their catalogs.

If it is in the catalog, feel confident in the spec have been met.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Original Kohler 1205001S Oil Filters in Ten lot quantities for only $39.95 plus shipping. Dealer cost is $4.55 each. Sorry for the large amount but otherwise it isn't feasible to sell at that price. This offer is good to anyone listed as a member of the TractorForum.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Nice!*

Might been a little less for the admins, huh Amicks? hahaha



Andy


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have a couple of oil filters that are for a briggs intek V-twin. Does anyone know if these will work on a 25HP Kohler?


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, to most people's surpise the Kohler and Briggs filters are interchangeable. There are serveral different lengths, make sure you have room. I'm answering your question with the info. you have given. However ALL KOHLER FILTERS and BRIGGS FILTERS are not alike so check before using. But in your case they will.


----------

